# Very rarely I talk about walmart...



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nm................


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Your best bet is complaining to the manager, although that probably won't do much, and writing a letter to the corporate office. I'm glad to say that everytime I've gone to our Wal-Mart's fish department, its well lit, the tanks are clean, there's very little mixing of fish species, few if any dead fish, and best of all IMO, no puffers at all. Then again, we also have a very good Petco next door to the Wal-Mart with one of the best fish departments I've ever seen. Its horrifying to hear about what goes on in other places though.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks, i'm going to try and bring this to they're attention, even if it's just a few words in between a conversation with an employess.... What's odd is, usually this walmart, etc. is pretty well kept, etc. But going back and seeing all of this really was a downer..it was kind of sickening.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i used to think what walmart did was terrible, but now, i just don't care.... i just avoid to walk over the fish department.


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

aaa said:


> i used to think what walmart did was terrible, but now, i just don't care.... i just avoid to walk over the fish department.


yes! the smartest thing to do to stop this kind of crap is to not buy their fish. I have no patience for people who complain about this kind of thing and how badly their fish are kept and then you go back and buy them. If they have no market = no more fish will be sold there. Now i understand we cant keep everyone from buying fish from there so the next best thing to do is talk to their employees and "higher ups" about the problem. Go ahead Dylan, leave your little note for them next time you go back there. Im sure they will have a real tough time crumpling it up and throwing it away. Nothing will change. The only way they will get the message is if they get multiple complaints from multiple parties.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't flaming was there to buy fish, i think he was just stating what he saw. I occasionally go look, amd always disappointed, but i would never consaider buying anything.
But i do agree, i can't stand "I just saved this fish from walmart." I know these people have good intentions, but it only boosts walmarts profits, causing more fish to be brought in and taken care of very poorly.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Note= maybe they'll take a look at the plecos at least + rethinking the whole puffer layout..

Nowhere did I mention getting them to stop carrying fish. All I said was I wanted to at least bring it to their attention...get it right..jeesh.

Btw, stop being negative towards me, I don't really need it, I just had some odd psycho dude today yell at me for like 20 mins so yeah....back off and calm down a bit..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You think they were psyco just wait until I get going. 

Yea, talking to the employees dosent do any good. It needs to be higher up. The floor personal wont remember anything on their walk to the timeclock much less then trying to remember to tell their boss the next morning.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nm>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Who flew off the handle?

Wal*** is a subject that comes up frequently here... all that can be done is to not buy the fish and write letters to upper management.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

NMMMM...........was going to edit this before it got out of hand but I guess not...


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nah, he was just tellin it like its, albeit without much sensitivity 

Perhaps the oncoming of winter makes everyone more irritable - but people do get sick of hearing the same complaints over and over again, when they are all well aware that the only thing that will make a difference is boycotting and serious letter-writing.


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

I did not realize you were offended so easily. I do not believe i was flying off the handle or in need of calming down. I am not the one who made a 250 word plus rant cause he saw bad fish at Walmart. If you are looking for compassion, I would think the internet wouldnt be the smartest choice. And please stop giving me commands, you have no authority over me what so ever and I was stating and opinion. I guess it was too strong for you. And for the acting negatively towards you, its not you. Its what you are saying. I would react the same way to anyone who has made the statements you have. And to Zoe: I tend to save sensitivity for those who need it. Dylan does not strike me as one of those people. As for the winter:crabbiness theory, i cant say i fall into that. Its the middle of my football season and my basketball season is just around the corner so this actually maybe my favorite time of the year.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

this matter is not simple as it sounds... just don't buy won't help. let's think realistic, when you don't buy the fish, all the fish keeper don't buy, but the other people which is the target audience(the ones that walk by and said, awww, that was cute, let get him) pay the most. they walk by and just get the fish instead of people like us do research before hand. all the more advance fish keeper usually go to lfs because there is more variety and usually the fish are cheaper than walmart. the only reason i don't want to walk over there is because i don't want to see the dead fish, it has nothing to do with my purchase. i won't buy those overpriced fish anyway. for example, an angelfish cost about $6 at walmart and at my lfs, same size, better finnage and condition for $3. i think the more effect way is to write letter and such to the higher management. bomb(not the explosive one) them with letter and phone call i am sure they will change.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/4336-update-puffer-tragedy-w-m.html

This should help.


----------

